# Kennels



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What type of material are most folks using for outside kennel runs and are you using divider walls? Also, for working dogs, what size kennel are you using? I have 9x12 for the Bouvs and 8x12 for the Border Collies.


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, I want to know about this to and was about to ask this today!! What sizes are you guys kennels and what material? Thinking of building a few!! And where do you get your stuff? Thanks! Hillary


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

My kennels are fairly small, but the dogs get out and are worked on a daily basis.

I have three of the 5x10 welded wire ones from Tractor Supply with concrete floors.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...40|14596|36090?listingPage=true&Special=false

I've had chainlink fences before and I hated them. The dogs always found a way to escape.

With these I like the option that you can buy panels and easily add on to them. There is also a custom fit top to go on them. I had one and the tarp lasted about a year and a half before the wind shredded it.

Mine have been very sturdy, and I've had them for going on 3 years. My bloodhound was bad about chewing on them (not so much since he disloacted his jaw) and they've held up fine to that. My GSD could easily clear them with out a top on (he jumps flat footed with his paws over the top) thankfully he chooses not to. He also can lift the latch to let himself out, but that problem was solved by putting a clip on the latch.

The kennels are all set beside each other without any type of barrier to prevent them from seeing each other.

The kennel doors for the GSD and BH are on the same side, so they used to be fed facing each other. About a month ago they started growling and carrying on at each other, but that was quickly resolved by feeding them on opposite sides.

The Mali pup's kennel is beside of the BHs. The BH has always laid on that side of the kennel up against his dog house. Ike (the Mali) will sit and bark at Jake (the BH) all day. He just kinda looks at him and tries to sleep.

So needless to say we will be putting walls up so they can't see each other.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Three of my kennels are Prefiert's, two are 5' X 15', one is 10' X 10'. A fourth is extra heavy duty chainlink, commercial grade, that is 8' X 20'. All have rubber stall mats for the floors. The main ones I use have a tarped roof which keeps the dogs out of the rain. I have some finish work, including a dropped ceiing, to do on the 10' X 10'. I have one more to set up this summer after I can get the gravel in for the base (and the yard), it will be 10' X 10' also. All are 6' tall.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Mike Suttle has the absolute best set up for a large scale kennel. It's my dream kennel  .


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Behlen 10 x 10 x 6 ft Welded Wire Dog Kennel on concrete. No dividers yet, if I need to in the future I will get a cheap piece of siding like i did for between my kennels and the chain link, blocking the view of my neighbors yard. kept puppies form barking at her cats. should do the same for 2 dogs next to eachother. *[/FONT]


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My kennels back in the day were 4' w by 15' l. That is the best usage of space. Dogs do not need square areas. LOL


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Just becareful about using chainwire. Our kennels do and they also have roofs so escape is not a issue. They were perfect for my GSD's, however not so good with our Dutchies. 
They have a tendancy to grab the chainwire with their teeth and try to pull the walls down/around. This results is chipping to the back of their K9's which gives the teeth a hook. This is the major reason for k9's breaking and snapping.
If you have a strong willful dog, this can be a VERY hard habit to break.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

I'd have to agree with the comments about the downside of chainlink. My male malinois can get out no matter how much I try to reinforce it. Of course, mine is probably a little light-weight - don't know how it compares to something more heavy - duty / customized. I keep checking his teeth - I imagine it is only a matter of time before he breaks something. Unfortunately, he's learned that he just has to work a little harder and eventually he'll break out - it is a real PITA!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Prifert Pannels, 4 X 8 outside 4 X 5 Inside. Covered, Concrete Floor


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have commercial chainlink kennels. 

5' x 8' indoor and 5' x 12' outdoor

Have not had any issues with my dogs chewing out.....just someone elses dog. 

I think it makes a difference if the dogs are able to get out and be worked, played with or exercised daily. I am sure mine would find a way out if I did not keep them on the tired side of things. 

I did order two of the black wire kennels since I need to add on. They will be 5' x 10' inside and out. 

the roof will be added this year....slowly but surely I will get them complete.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

We have indoor/outdoor kennels, converted portable buildings (wooley sheds) and used magnum kennels for the outside runs in all of them, and in two-also used the magnums inside and the one pictured used chainlink for the doors. 
​ 
​


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

6X8's heavy 1 1/2 chain 8" of p-rock paver floater no escape


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

It helps to see and read how different kennels are set up. So, thanks.

I also appreciate the WDF photos posted at *Kennels & Dog Yards
*


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One 6x24 ft run for my two GSDs. Two sides are 6ft pvc shadow box privacy fence. Small garage (w/dog door into inside garage dog houses) and 6 ft aluminum (wrought iron style) fence on the other two sides. 
dirt floor now but will put in gravel (maybe concrete) floor this summer.
Inside the dog door area is just big enough for the two 3x4 dog houses. They can also jump on top of the houses. That's where they are when I'm in my wood working shop (small garage).


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Christopher Jones said:


> They have a tendancy to grab the chainwire with their teeth and try to pull the walls down/around. This results is chipping to the back of their K9's which gives the teeth a hook. This is the major reason for k9's breaking and snapping.
> If you have a strong willful dog, this can be a VERY hard habit to break.


Yep, been there done that. Had a bitch that used to unravel the chain link, snapped a tooth off below the gum line. We converted most of our kennels now to welded wire with "fight guard" panels between certain dogs. Then we put pavers down with stall mats on top for some dogs. Kennel sizes vary from a bank of 8 x 10 and 8 x 8 to a bank of 6 x 10.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kyle nice kennels! Same stuff I use and it's "Rock" proof. Thatt squirrel can't chew through this stuff! 

Some dogs might best be served with kenels made from *chicken wire*...fear biters...:twisted:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Terry what are the fight guard panels made from?


----------

